# Kuih Sago recipe...



## kleenex (Aug 30, 2010)

Test with Skewer: Malaysian Monday 48 (Merdeka Edition) : Kuih Sago (Tapioca pearl kuih) + Muhibbah Monday Round-up #2

For something completely different as a desert of snack try this recipe I found.


----------

